# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) تحديثات :  Kingo ROOT V1.3.5

## Shamseldeen Victory

*1. Launch android_root.exe* *Click on Save file and wait until the end of the download* *   *    *2. Run android_root.exe* *Click on the .exe file and begin installing* * *    *3. Follow setup instructions and run Android Root* *Follow the instructions to finish installing Kingo and begin to run* **         *How to Root Your Android with Kingo?*    **    *Download, install and launch*   *Free download Kingo Android Root, install it on you computer (Windows only), and then launch it. Make sure you have Internet access.*         *Connect your device via USB*   *Make sure USB Debugging mode is enabled on your Android device and allowed from your computer. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    **     **    *Click "ROOT" and wait*   *Read the notification carefully and be aware of the risks involved in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] process.*          *Root Succeeded*   *Click "Finish" to reboot your device. Voila! Your device is now rooted by Kingo Android Root.*    **        *
download
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

